# info please....canadian mist express set



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

i have aquired a brand new never used canadian mist set. very high quality , very detailed, everything included in original box and could not beleive it when i did a search on ebay and found none. then did a general search on google and found next to none. one train website said that canadian mist trains are rare... looking to sell mine....any suggestions??? thanks, scott


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't ring a bell with me. Manufacturer? Scale / gauge? Photos? Set inventory?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought Canadian Mist was some kind of drink?
Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

made by K-Line i beleive. 0/0 - 27 gauge....if that means anything. dont see anything about scale. its called "canadian mist express". diesel train set. alco a diesel engine w/ reverse and horn. 3 passenger cars w/ streamlighting. very sharp. blue and silver. alot of detail. i think it is from 2004. i seen that date on instuction sheet and that is also the # on the engine....2004


----------



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

just posted more info but not sure if i posted it in the right place....scott


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lutt said:


> made by K-Line i beleive. 0/0 - 27 gauge....if that means anything. dont see anything about scale. its called "canadian mist express". diesel train set. alco a diesel engine w/ reverse and horn. 3 passenger cars w/ streamlighting. very sharp. blue and silver. alot of detail. i think it is from 2004. i seen that date on instuction sheet and that is also the # on the engine....2004



Tworail the site administrator might know. Give it a day or so.
No pictures? I did a search for that too and came up empty handed.


----------



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

i can take some. i'm comp. dumb...will wait for wife to get home and help with pics. any suggestions on easy way to post them??....scott


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lutt said:


> i can take some. i'm comp. dumb...will wait for wife to get home and help with pics. any suggestions on easy way to post them??....scott



open the reply box click the paper clip a box will open
click browse
then find your picture on your computer then click open in that box
then in the attachment box click upload wait till it uploads
then click insert

and it will be in the post.


----------



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the train. If anyone knows anything it or what it might be worth let me know.

Thanks, 

Scott


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

K-Line is a decent brand of O-27 Lionel compatible train products. These would be considered non-scale cars and a locomotive made for the Lionel/O-27 crowd...O being the scale, 27 being the minimum diameter of the circle of track. It looks to be a limited edition promo set, possibly even limited to distribution within Canadian Mist circles...see if you can find a UPC bar code on the box. A nice set up that should have some collector value --but-- don't plan to retire on it. My non-expert guess would put it between $225-350, it really depends on your market at the time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The set is probably recent in the last ten years. It's bare bones. No electronics for sound or control. Not even a horn.
All you can do is go tothe K line site and see if it is listed in a catalog but they only started in 2007. It may still for sale in someones inventory it is just too new to guess.

The snap track is K line exclusive a little better looking than Lionel Fasttrax.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not familiar at all with the brand Canadian Mist... a Google search tells me something about whisky, and a cheap one at that.


----------



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The set is probably recent in the last ten years. It's bare bones. No electronics for sound or control. Not even a horn.
> All you can do is go tothe K line site and see if it is listed in a catalog but they only started in 2007. It may still for sale in someones inventory it is just too new to guess.
> 
> The snap track is K line exclusive a little better looking than Lionel Fasttrax.


it does have a horn.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Mechanical horn?
I missed that from reading the box.
The snap track is an upgrade.
Passenger sets are desireable.
The logo is good if you live in or miss the north.
Electronic sounds or DCC would almost double the price so Shay gave a good average from what I looked at K line Starter set prices.


----------



## lutt (Aug 15, 2010)

*just listed on ebay*

i just listed my canadian mist set on ebay. item # 200512529014. thanks for the help that you guys gave me with trying to get info on this set.


----------



## Simon says (May 10, 2020)

Have Edition 1 and Edition 2 Canadian Mist 0 scale, also have Jack Daniels O scale, given as incentive for ordering liquor from distributor. Want to sell all three. All new in box.


----------



## HUBCAP (Dec 23, 2021)

lutt said:


> i have aquired a brand new never used canadian mist set. very high quality , very detailed, everything included in original box and could not beleive it when i did a search on ebay and found none. then did a general search on google and found next to none. one train website said that canadian mist trains are rare... looking to sell mine....any suggestions??? thanks, scott




Hello Scott, 
My name is Scot also but with one t. I'm aware this is a very old thread. But I'm contacting you to see if you still have the train set or if you sold it? If you don't mind me asking , if you sold it what did it bring? The reason for my questions is because I have the exact same train set you were talking about in this thread. The same part number , mine is still in factory packaging with untouched plastic wrap still in tact. My set is still in the cardboard box with part number 150-1310 on the outside. I'm just curious as to how rare the set actually is and todays value?

Thank you 
Scot Hubbard


----------



## HUBCAP (Dec 23, 2021)

lutt said:


> i have aquired a brand new never used canadian mist set. very high quality , very detailed, everything included in original box and could not beleive it when i did a search on ebay and found none. then did a general search on google and found next to none. one train website said that canadian mist trains are rare... looking to sell mine....any suggestions??? thanks, scott



I realize this is a very old post. I have some questions if you don't mind?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Better to start your own thread than to resurrect this dead one. The problem with bringing up these old ones is that the members may not be (probably aren't) active anymore. That's the case here.

"Simon says" made only that one post above, ever.

Lutt also has had no further interaction with the boards since his last post here, 12 years ago.

If you click on the member's avatar, it will show you when his last visit was.


----------

